# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  PFK RSS Feed: Cichlids with a sixth sense

## AquaticQuotient.com

Ad Konings reveals a beautiful Aulonocara cichlid that seems to go into a trance to sense food under sand.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

